# South African 330xi? News to me...



## pres330xi (Jan 10, 2002)

So I finally hunted down my elusive salesman to get my production code. I ordered a few months ago, but told him I wanted delivery for May 1st. I was pleasantly surprised to track my car via Owner's Circle and find it "en route." Then I began to be suspicious...

En Route already? Hmmmm. I then checked the production venue via E46Fanatics FAQ, only to discover there is no "P" listed. On to an .ORG search... Apparently P is a new production code for South Africa. Since when were 330xi's ever produced in SA? I thought only 325's were produced there. This also explains why my salesman insisted that I couldn't Euro-Deliver my 330xi...

At the risk of sparking an old (but perhaps not tired) debate, I'm curious as to any first hand/ word-of-mouth experiences with SA builds that were either trouble-free or trouble-ridden.... Thoughts, comments? I admit I'm a bit disappointed. After reading a few articles on the X5 and the Z3 most initial quality problems of all BMW models, I decided production location did, indeed matter. Accordingly, I am a bit worried about my newborn... I'd love to hear some feedback.

Thanks
Pres330xi
SG/Black 'ette, SP, CWP, Bi-Xe, Moonroof, 5sp


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Why are you disappointed ? 

BMW is a manufacturer with plants all over the world. Engines are being produced in England or Brazil (Mini), cars are produced in Germany, USA, S.Africa. And they wouldn't built a plant if SA if they were concerned with the built quality. 

I have never read/seen an article or news where the quality issue of the SA plant was discussed. Not even in the german car press. Not one time !

You are writing that you heard the initial problems on Z3 and X5 models (which are built in the USA). I can show you hundreds of thousands of BMWs which were built in Germany and having the same problems. (And initial quality problem is not a BMW problem)

So as long as it's a BMW it'll need to pass the same quality control as in Munich, Dingolfing or Regensburg. No doubt about that.


----------



## jaisonline (Mar 24, 2002)

*P = Munich according to BMWNA*

MY 325xi has P in the VIN so I called BMWNA. It took the rep 24 hr to get back to me with an answer though.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

My xiT was produced in Regensberg and vin code for plant = "P"

So one of you or all of us is getting bunk info:dunno: 

When I placed my order, a friendly dealer internet rep sent me an email about my order and said "Your vin should have a P in it which means it was produced in Regensberg". For the record, my memory tells me that only 325's are coming out of SA.

But as Alex has pointed out the factory should not affect the build quality


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

My 325xi is "E" and was definitely produced in Regensburg.

I was told that all xi models are produced in Regensburg, although it is possible tha tthey have started producing them in SA. I also thought that only 325s were being produced in SA, although again tha tcould have changed.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *My 325xi is "E" and was definitely produced in Regensburg.
> 
> I was told that all xi models are produced in Regensburg, although it is possible tha tthey have started producing them in SA. I also thought that only 325s were being produced in SA, although again tha tcould have changed. *


Its a scary day when you and I agree on something 100% :yikes:

Regensberg has 3 or 4 identifiers associated with them, why I don't know maybe they roll them. I'm sure the wise Mr. Baumann can shed some light


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Its a scary day when you and I agree on something 100% :yikes:
> 
> Regensberg has 3 or 4 identifiers associated with them, why I don't know maybe they roll them. I'm sure the wise Mr. Baumann can shed some light *


I'm more scared than you could know :yikes: 

I know that Regensburg has more than one code associated with it, E, J and P, I think, and there may be another. Munich has at least 2 codes. There is a "decoder ring" on E46 fanatics but it doesn't show "P" and it shows "N" for SA. I don't think it has been fully updated.

Here is the E46fanatics link...it's about half way down the page.
http://www.e46fanatics.com/faq/faqs.php


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> I'm more scared than you could know :yikes:
> 
> *


But as long as you continue to agree with me I don't have to send Alee out to stalk you:eeps: Or if you insist on slamming the wagon I'll do it myself:yikes:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> But as long as you continue to agree with me I don't have to send Alee out to stalk you:eeps: Or if you insist on slamming the wagon I'll do it myself:yikes:
> 
> *


Do I have to post another picture there Clark W. Griswold??


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Was in the dealer the other day and most of the 330 were stickered as SA cars.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Ok here's a pic of me finally*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> Do I have to post another picture there Clark W. Griswold??  *


This is me and my family getting ready to go see Uncle Eddy (uh I mean Mike, since they have so much in common )


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *My 325xi is "E" and was definitely produced in Regensburg.
> 
> I was told that all xi models are produced in Regensburg, although it is possible tha tthey have started producing them in SA. I also thought that only 325s were being produced in SA, although again tha tcould have changed. *


My car was also built in Regensburg, and also has an "E."


----------



## pres330xi (Jan 10, 2002)

> Why are you disappointed ?


I'm dissapointed because I really did see an article about the inferior initial build quality on the Z3 and X5 (both produced at in US), but in the interest of supporting my argument, I'll shut my trap until I have time to dig up the article... This, or course, does not directly have to do with the SA plant, but it implies that despite BMW's high level of quality control, build location makes a difference, unless somebody thinks that the Z3 and the X5 are poorly engineered...

I'm also sure that some BMWs in Germany have the same problems, it's the frequency that I'm concerned with.



> My xiT was produced in Regensberg and vin code for plant = "P"





> P = Munich according to BMWNA


Wow, now I'm really confused. This info coupled with the info from .ORG... Perhaps I'll call BMWNA so they can give me some more erroneous info  I do have a suspicion that it is, in fact, SA, only because my dealer insisted that I couldn't Euro-Deliver the 330xi (West coast delivery if this makes a difference), but I'd love find out differently.



> Was in the dealer the other day and most of the 330 were stickered as SA cars.


Interesting... Apparenlty BMWAG slipped one by without a press release that made it to the US. I was sure they were only producing 325s in SA up until a year ago or so.

Oh well, thanks for all the info and the comments.

Pres330xi 
SG/Black 'ette, SP, CWP, Bi-Xe, Moonroof, 5sp


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Mine is a "F", built in Munich.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

No Xi's are produced in SA. PERIOD.

South Africa ONLY makes 325i's.


----------



## ict330xi (Dec 23, 2001)

My VIN says "P" AND the plates inside the door list Regensburg as the plant. The Window sticker also says Regensburg.


----------



## pixelated (Dec 31, 2001)

ict330xi said:


> *My VIN says "P" AND the plates inside the door list Regensburg as the plant. The Window sticker also says Regensburg. *


Yup me too. My plant code was P. The sticker on my window said Regensburg. Info on the org as of late is pretty iffy.


----------



## pres330xi (Jan 10, 2002)

ict330xi said:


> *My VIN says "P" AND the plates inside the door list Regensburg as the plant. The Window sticker also says Regensburg. *





> *Yup me too. My plant code was P. The sticker on my window said Regensburg. Info on the org as of late is pretty iffy.*


Thanks for the info guys - just what I was looking for. You made my day  It's also reassuring to know that someone else's 330xi was produced in Germany... but maybe I'm just being a baby 

I am curious about the SA plant though: HACK insists only 325is are made in SA (which was true to what I've read), but in_d_haus seemed pretty sure there were 330s stickered from SA. Any more info out there?


----------



## cenotaph (Dec 19, 2001)

pres330xi said:


> *
> I am curious about the SA plant though: HACK insists only 325is are made in SA (which was true to what I've read), but in_d_haus seemed pretty sure there were 330s stickered from SA. Any more info out there? *


It might just be a mixup. There was a thread recently about some BMW being stickered as having a CVT from the Mini.


----------



## fkafka (Mar 12, 2002)

330xi here, P code, Regensburg sticker


----------



## jm8571 (Mar 3, 2002)

*Plan Codes...*

Not to sound too skeptical of the 'secret decoder ring' for the VIN on e46fanatics.com, BUT..

I am unsure if the information is up to date or was ever correct. In my case, I have an 'N' in the VIN. That would be South Africa, right? Except my car is shipping out of Bremerhaven, Germany. Intresting, huh. Ok well I did some research and some people have said that all SA cars are shipped to Germany for a final inspection. Others say that vehicles ship directly from SA. So which is it? Also my car will be delivered in about 9 weeks according to the latest BMWUSA guestimate. SA cars are notorious for being very slow to delivery, taking 3-4 typically.

So, if this were a murder trial, IMHO, there would be enough contradictory evidence to place reasonable doubt on the e46fanatics VIN faq. I won't know where my car was produced until it arrives.

If someone does know the VIN decode conclusively, please, let me know.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

This is from the BMW Car Club of Norway http://www.bmwccn.no/nor/kapittel2/tekdata/tekdata_vin.asp
it breaks down the VIN # into all of its parts. It doesn't have anything concerning the SA plant build code.

Also check out this site http://www.autobaza.pl/autobaza/page.cgi?lang=1
it will allow you to enter your VIN and get the specifics. When I entered mine (J) - it showed Regensburg (which corresponds to the Norway site).

Hope this helps


----------

